# Conformation wise what do you think?



## MrBeCharming (May 18, 2012)

*numerous points


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I think she looks really nice. I don't see anything off other than the scrawny neck compared to the voluptuous body.

I'm still getting a grasp on conformation though so I'll sit back and see what others notice.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Pretty girl. I like the way she is built. And I LOVE the scenery where you live!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm not the best with conformation either, but she's a pretty nice looking mare. Her legs look a little fine boned for my taste and her neck looks out of place to me. How does she move?


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

I love her neck....

Flexing will be easier...it will add to the beautiful picture on the rail.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

OP...you have a nice mare....she should do well.


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

She looks like a great prospect if ya ask me! Lovely head and hip!!!


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

like her body, don't like the pencil legs and little feet.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Live the confo shots taken on the road! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

Her necks kind of short and there's something else I don't like about it, but other then that I lover her. She's a gorgeous mare, good luck with her!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

She looks halter bred to me, but that doesn't really matter too much for your intended use. She does have a bit of a high natural headset, and may take quite a bit of training to go WP...


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I think she will make a great WP horse. Shes got a very nice build. I love her shoulder and neck tie in. Her neck may be a little short but who cares? LoL, She's got everything else going for her!


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Faceman said:


> She looks halter bred to me, but that doesn't really matter too much for your intended use. She does have a bit of a high natural headset, and may take quite a bit of training to go WP...


IMO.....if they are built right....they will work better.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Does she normally carry her head that high or was it just asked to be up for the shots? If you could get a side shot with her head lowered, I think her neck will look more natural for how it ties in and more in line with a WP horse. 

Overall I think she looks really nice and should do well.


----------



## MrBeCharming (May 18, 2012)

I think she was looking at something over there. These are pics the breeder sent me. She is halter bred and we will show halter a well. She has a great natural headset actually when I was lunging her and she wants to jog really slow naturally. I will take more pics when I bring her home tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I love her body, her legs are very light, though... I think overall, minus her legs and feet, she looks like a lovely little horse.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

love her shoulder and hip. not really a fa of her smaller looking feet but overall i think she looks very well built...have fun with her.


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

Do you have any videos of her w/t/c? That would make more sense to me to see then conformation to see if she'll WP.

I have seen bred inside and out WP horses but they don't WP very well, not at the level bred for.. they HUS though!


----------

